# Breeding Books



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

So, I've been googling things and I have heard some people from the UK recommending a book titled The Book of the Bitch. I was just wondering if you can also find this book in the USA and if you guys could recommend any other good educational books to read. Thanks.


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

This one is a favourite of mine:

The Complete Book of Dog Breeding - Dan Rice - Google Books


----------



## bethany.cole2013 (Sep 28, 2012)

Does anyone know of any that amazon offers to read on your kindle for free?


----------

